# Latest Additions To My P/w Collection



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a Waltham 16 size Model 1899 Riverside 'Maximus' and dates to 1908. It has 23 jewels in solid gold settings including 4 diamond endstones to the balance and escape wheels. It also has gold train wheels and is adjusted for heat/cold and isochronism and to all 6 positions. It is housed in a 14k gold case by the Dubois Watch Case Company.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It now sits alongside my other hunter cased Riverside 'Maximus' .


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I also got this the other day. This is a 0 sized Model 1891 and dates to 1898. It's a Hunter cased 15jewel Seaside Grade


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The dial.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

They are absolutely wonderful. :thumbup: Thank you for sharing those pics. Much appreciated. :yes:

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Always happy to see your new additions, Shiner. Beautiful.


----------



## henlex1967 (Feb 26, 2013)

wow, the movements are gorgeous, what a lovely lovely pair of pocket watches.


----------



## Wightwatch (Jul 16, 2011)

I lurk around the site, not being an expert of any kind but having a number of fairly modern pocket-watches and thus an interest. And I've never commented before. But however little I know, I do know that this is a sumptuously beautiful watch. Deeply envious.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Excellent quality there!! Stunning


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I am liking those, old boy - beautiful watches! :buba:


----------

